# Web Development > ASP.NET Calender control in drop down list

## bvmanu4u

How can i add calender control in dropdownlist and when i click dropdownlist calendercontrol will appear in dropdownlist, and when i select the date from calendercontrol it will display on text box or label contol (ie,month,date,week) according to their names?

What is caching?

What is application memory?

----------


## sandhyakotha

in asp.net , page is processed and destroyed for every request and some times the dynamic contents of the page might not change. so instead of processing every request asp.net holds the data in memory for specific amounts of time( default 60 sec) and dilivers it. thus everytime the page need not be processed . this process of holding data in memory is called caching. hope i answered this well :Wink:

----------


## sandhyakotha

the trick to do it is set the visibility of calender control to false and in the code side (inside the dropdownlist selectindex changed method) change the visibility to true

----------


## rajesh.karnatakam

> How can i add calender control in dropdownlist and when i click dropdownlist calendercontrol will appear in dropdownlist, and when i select the date from calendercontrol it will display on text box or label contol (ie,month,date,week) according to their names?
> 
> What is caching?
> 
> What is application memory?


Ans:TextBox1.Text = CalenderControl1.DateTime.Text;

----------


## ranjeetkr01

> How can i add calender control in dropdownlist and when i click dropdownlist calendercontrol will appear in dropdownlist, and when i select the date from calendercontrol it will display on text box or label contol (ie,month,date,week) according to their names?
> 
> What is caching?
> 
> What is application memory?



hi, u can do  with help of overriding process
write code on dropdown_click event and override to calender control.

check it.

----------


## ranjeetkr01

> hi, u can do  with help of overriding process
> write code on dropdown_click event and override to calender control.
> 
> check it.


caching

ASP.NET allows you to cache the entire response content for dynamic pages on HTTP 1.1 capable mechanisms, including browsers, proxy servers, and the Web server where your application resides. This provides a powerful way for you to increase the performance of your Web applications. Called output caching,

----------


## peeyush_jain

Yes you can do as desire. I have implemented via javascript.

Applogies for could not provide the javascript file. You can search on google and definatly will got a solution

----------

